# Send large file attachment through mail



## blackpearl (Dec 21, 2006)

*www.mailbigfile.com/

This site allows you send attachment upto 512MB to any email account. Ofcourse you can upload it to some file sharing server and mail the link but this is another way to do it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## nithinks (Dec 21, 2006)

thanx man...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 21, 2006)

Bookmarked it.
Thanks


----------



## chesss (Dec 29, 2006)

THIS IS CRAP!

This is same as rapidshare! It doesn't send an attachment, just uploads to a server and * the file is deleted after a week*
*forum.mailbigfile.com/viewtopic.php?t=28&sid=0de32053768d65f01f624fddd0e59cb2


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for telling.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 29, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]ALSO TRY:

*www.yousendit.com
*www.sendyourfiles.com
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*www.send6.com
[/SIZE]


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 1, 2007)

Why not try www.pando.com it sends via email/messenger/p2p protocals & its free & can send upto 1GB file.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 15, 2007)

hey pando looks good..lemme try that


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

yea try pando... its a good option..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 15, 2007)

If u use firefox then try allpeers extension too.
www.allpeers.com


----------

